# Skor Candybar - Where do you buy them



## Yakuta (Oct 28, 2004)

I live in IL and I have had a tough time finding them in the more popular stores.  I have looked in Target, Walmart, Jewel, Dominicks, Meijer and I can't seem to find them. 

I would like to bake toffee cookies with chunks of skor in them (trying to clone an Au Bon Pain recipe).  

Can someone refer me to a source or store that carries them.  I know that Hershey's still makes them just can't find them in my local area.  

I thought I'd check here first before calling Hershey's.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 28, 2004)

I used to see them in my local grocery store, but I haven't looked lately.  I don't know if they have them or not still.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 28, 2004)

if you can't find Skor, wouldn't Heath bars work instead?


----------



## buckytom (Oct 28, 2004)

yakuta, try www.candydirect.com

they have the skor butter toffee candy bar i think your'e looking for...


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 28, 2004)

Julie Skor has a very rich toffee taste that is unique and unlike other candies I have tasted.  It is basically a butter toffee wrapped in chocolate and is kind of hard and needs to be broken.  If I recall Heath it has more crumbly texture.  

BuckyTom thank you very much for that link.  The butter toffee bar that they have would work perfectly.  

I knew I would find someone here who knows what I am talking  about


----------



## middie (Oct 28, 2004)

they still sell it around me. i usually don't see it in the grocery store but i do see them when i'm in line at the drug store. wonder why that is?


----------



## Otter (Oct 28, 2004)

Gee, I haven't had one since...yesterday. They are almost everywhere in MN. Have you tried the small convenience stores yet? If you can't find them locally, try this:
http://www.candydirect.com/candybars/Skor.html
They are a great source for candies you can't find anywhere else.

PS: Oops, buckytom beat me to it - didn't see his post.


----------



## runninduo (Oct 28, 2004)

First....I was coming on here to post asking if anyone had a recipe for toffee, and then the first post i see is about skor bars.

here in LA, I can get them at my local grocery store (Ralph's).  They are basically the same as Heathbars.

Good luck.


----------



## chefcyn (Oct 30, 2004)

runninduo said:
			
		

> First....I was coming on here to post asking if anyone had a recipe for toffee, and then the first post i see is about skor bars.
> 
> here in LA, I can get them at my local grocery store (Ralph's).  They are basically the same as Heathbars.
> 
> Good luck.



Here's a good recipe in case you can't fine Skor Bars:
English Toffee
about 3 lbs
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter, plus more for pan and foil 
1 1/2 cups sugar 
3 tablespoons light corn syrup 
3 tablespoons water 
2 cups (about 8 ounces) toasted almonds or pecans, etc, chopped 
12 ounces semisweet chocolate, tempered,
Butter a 12 by 18-inch baking pan. 
Cover 2 large cutting boards or cardboard pieces with parchment paper. Set aside. 
In a medium saucepan, melt butter. 
Remove from heat and stir in sugar, corn syrup, and 3 tablespoons water. 
Cook, stirring occasionally, until the mixture reaches 300 degrees F on a candy thermometer. 
Remove from heat, stir in 1 cup nuts, and pour out into prepared pan, spreading the mixture with the back of a spoon to fill the pan. 
Before the candy hardens, but when it is firm enough to handle, turn it out onto parchment-lined board. if bars are desired, while it is still warm, quickly cut into small bars with a large, heavy, sharp, buttered chef knife. OR leave whole and break later into bite-size pieces.
Allow to cool completely. 
Wipe the surface of the candy with a damp paper towel to remove excess butter, and allow to dry.  If making bars, with a chocolate fork, dip each into the tempered chocolate and place on parchment to set up. If whole, proceed as follows:
Use a small offset spatula to spread half the chocolate quickly over candy. Scatter 1/2 cup of the remaining nuts over chocolate. Cover with parchment paper and place second cutting board on paper. Turn candy over onto second surface. Remove top board and paper, and quickly spread candy with remaining chocolate and scatter on remaining 1/2 cup almonds. Refrigerate for 20 minutes to set chocolate. 
Break candy into 2-inch pieces. The candy may be stored in an airtight container; use parchment paper to separate layers. Candy will keep at cool room temperature for up to 1 week.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 30, 2004)

www.discountcandy.com


----------



## Juliev (Oct 30, 2004)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> Julie Skor has a very rich toffee taste that is unique and unlike other candies I have tasted.  It is basically a butter toffee wrapped in chocolate and is kind of hard and needs to be broken.  If I recall Heath it has more crumbly texture.
> 
> BuckyTom thank you very much for that link.  The butter toffee bar that they have would work perfectly.
> 
> I knew I would find someone here who knows what I am talking  about



Hey, I learned something new today!  I didn't really think there was a difference


----------



## pst1can (Oct 30, 2004)

Yukata....come to Canada....we still have Skor bars and the last time I checked your US dollar was still worth $1.25 to our Canadian looney....you all should be Christmas shopping over here....more bang for your buck!!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2004)

do they really call the 2 dollar coin a two-ney in canada?


----------



## pst1can (Oct 31, 2004)

Yes they do Bucky Tom....one dollar is a looney....two dollars is a twoonie....rumor is that a five dollar coin iss coming to make the vending industry happy. I also hear that the US has finally added colour to some of their bills....is that true???


----------



## buckytom (Nov 1, 2004)

yep, we have monopoly money now, no more plain ol' greenbacks. it's much harder to copy the new bills now....


----------



## Juliev (Nov 1, 2004)

pst1can said:
			
		

> Yes they do Bucky Tom....one dollar is a looney....two dollars is a twoonie....rumor is that a five dollar coin iss coming to make the vending industry happy. I also hear that the US has finally added colour to some of their bills....is that true???



LOL.. I love canadians!  I have a lot of canadian money sitting around.. well, it's in container for the next time I get up there.


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 1, 2004)

Chefcyn - I have a very similar recipe - may even be the same...but I had not thought about wiping off the top of the toffee before the choc goes on - what a good idea.  I love love love that stuff - I have never brought a bit of it back when I take it to the office or parties!


----------



## Wolfeh (Nov 14, 2004)

Gas stations.  Almost all of them sell these types of candy bar.


----------

